# [Q] Play Market / Google Apps not updating (GMail, StreetView, Facebook..)



## Lubbe (May 15, 2012)

Mod Type:: GApps

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi!

My Play market won't update / install certain apps on my phone (SGS i9000).

It notifies me about an update, then, in the market, it just gets stuck at the green download progress bar after selecting "Accept & download).
The notification bar stays on 0%.
The same happens with the download & installation of some apps.

I tried on Wifi as well as Data.

It only happens with certain apps, but I see no definite correlation!?

Apps that has this update behaviour and fail:
- GMail
- StreetView

Apps that has the installation behaviour and fail:
- Facebook

Apps that did update / install correctly:
- Google Maps
- Google Search
- SuperUser
- Adobe Flash Player
- Voodoo Control App

My Play market version: 3.5.19
Phone Firmware: JW5 (Semaphore 2.7.4sc)
EXT4 enabled

Thanx! Hope someone has a solution for this!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Did u try to delete Market Cache / Data before u update?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

sergej931 said:


> Did u try to delete Market Cache / Data before u update?


+1 what I did to fix that.


----------

